# Rescued Vizsla



## christineg (Oct 26, 2010)

Please help??

I need a foster home for a rescued Vizsla cross for 4 months. All expenses and bills will be paid for by the UK Vizsla rescue, via me, as they are sponsoring her back to the UK.

She is at present in a shelter and I would normally take her in until she is ready, but I have my hands full with 8 dogs at the moment, one of which is going to UK in Feb. After he goes I can take her in then until she goes to Uk in Juneish time.

She is very thin and needs lots of TLC to get her ready so please if there is anybody who feels they could give a home to this little one until end of Feb I would be very grateful, otherwise she will have to stay in the shleter until then, which is not good for her physical or mental state.

I would obviously look after her short term if you were going away for Christmas for example.

This is a genuine request, and can be validated via Sue Milson of the UK Vizsla club rescue.

If you think you can help please call me on 99284763.

Thanks in advance

Chris


----------

